# Meth Blue ratio ?



## KMSReptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Whats the ratio of Meth Blue to water for eggs?
Kevin


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Kevin,

I'm sure you'll hear a lot of different opinions here. For eggs, I add enough water to hydrate the eggs but not drown them. Then I add one drop of Methylene Blue (undiluted). I only use MB on newly producing pairs or pairs that lay a lot of troubled eggs. Some people use diluted MB for tadpole water, but I haven't had any problems with my tads so far.

Good luck! Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## KMSReptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for your responce..As I have both a young pair of adult Azureus that are giving me eggs every week. I do have some tad poles but a few clutches seam to go bad really fast and even a tad pole almost fully developed but then turned white and died.
Kevin


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

KMSReptiles said:


> ..a few clutches seam to go bad really fast and even a tad pole almost fully developed but then turned white and died.


That may be a temperature issue....


----------



## KMSReptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> That may be a temperature issue....


to hot or cold...?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Probably too cold or at least too much of a dip in temps.

I try for a steady 75F in an enclosed plastic sterilite shoebox sized container with a submerged aquarium heater.

I also make sure I have water ( usually a thin dilute of Meth blue) touching the sides of the eggs every day.

As long as I can see through the meth blue...like a tea consistancy.....that's what I use.


----------



## KMSReptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you...


----------



## jerry b (Mar 30, 2007)

3-4 drops of methblue to one gallon of frog safe water is what I use on my tad eggs

Jerry


----------



## KMSReptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you for your advice


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

jerry b said:


> 3-4 drops of methblue to one gallon of frog safe water is what I use on my tad eggs
> 
> Jerry


That's about the same ratio we use, but we work in a slightly smaller volume of 1 drop per 16oz squirt bottle.


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Kevin,

Although it depends on the strength of your stock solution, I believe I use it a little stronger than that. I use 5 drops of a 1% solution per 450 ml of water. This has worked well for me.

Good luck

Rick


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

so can any one give me a molarity of their stock solution?
a molarity of their working solution?


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Jason,

This is the recipe I use to make a stock methylene blue solution for use with living organisms:
Methylene blue - 1 g
NaCl - 0.5 g
Make up in 100 mL H2O
Use: For living organisms 

This should be a 0.0267M solution (the MW of methylene blue is 373.91 g/mol).

For eggs I use 5 drops of the stock solution in 450 ml of aged tap water.

I hope this helps,

Rick


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

exactly what I am looking for thanks!!!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Rick H. said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> This is the recipe I use to make a stock methylene blue solution for use with living organisms:
> Methylene blue - 1 g
> ...


Can you tell me where you got this amount?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

molarity equals moles substance divided by liters solution


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

I found the recipe for the stock solution in a list of common laboratory solutions we have somewhere around the laboratory (I would have to do a lot of digging to find it again). It is meant to be used for living organisms. There are a lot of other recipes for methylene blue solutions but they are mainly used for staining dead material.

The dilution I came up with by doing a number of searches on Dendroboard and averaging what others have been using (without knowing the strength of their stock solutions). I have been using it for about 2 years without any ill effects and it seems to work.

Is this what you meant?

Rick


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

yes...thanks.


----------

